# Olympic Weight Set - 145kg rubber plates £229



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,

I have never posted here before but I'm setting up a home gym and thought I'd try and join the community with something useful/slightly bragging. 

I've just bought a 145kg rubber radial barbell set at Powerhouse Fitness on a Black Friday weekend deal for £229 instead of £299.

In fact due to no 320kg 7ft barbells in store they upgraded me to a 700kg limit barbell.

Here is the link below. Seems a good £/kg rate for rubber coated plates.

Bodymax 145kg Olympic Rubber Radial Barbell Kit with 7 ft bar and spring collars at Powerhouse Fitness

Dan


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheers for the link. My rugby club have been looking everywhere for a cheap olympic bar and weights, mayne will need to order more than the given one though lol, cheers.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Good site! Thanks


----------



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

Got it all home and unpacked. It all looks good. They seem to get a bad reputation at Powerhouse, but maybe that's just the delivery. They were great at the store, really quick and of course the upgraded barbell made me happy.


----------



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

Also just got this Ryno Power Rack for £177 and £24 post so £200 all in (Normally £300). The weight limit is 350kg so I'm not likely to go past that any time soon.

RYNOâ„¢ POWER RACK OLYMPIC SQUAT CAGE GYM HEAVY DUTY PROFESSIONAL RACK PULL UP BAR | eBay

Prestige Fitness Direct seem to do some set price sales and some auctions which go for good deals. Its currently at £225 this weekend.

Feel quite pleased with my bargain hunting.


----------



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

Also managed to get this 350kg limit Ryno power rack from eBay for £177 plus £24 postage (so £200 all in).

Its sold by Prestige Fitness Direct and normally £300 so I'm chuffed.

On at £225 as a buy it now this wind but I recommend waiting for their auctions for a better deal.

Decent weeks bargain hunting methinks ????

RYNOâ„¢ POWER RACK OLYMPIC SQUAT CAGE GYM HEAVY DUTY PROFESSIONAL RACK PULL UP BAR | eBay


----------



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

× wknd


----------



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok this is mainly just bragging now but last week I also got a Ryno PR350 Power Rack for £177 plus £24 postage on ebay. They are normally £300 and rated to 350kg and it seems really solid although haven't set it up fully yet as I'm clearing all the rubbish out my garage to begin creating my man cave.


----------



## DanM1986 (Nov 20, 2014)

Argh feck I thought it wasn't posting as it didn't appear so rewrote it and then again without the links. Apologies


----------

